# Binary Options - Scam?



## MrPCMan (May 3, 2012)

I stumbled upon this the other day on the web and seems to me its a big scam. Can anyone convince me otherwise? The strange thing I saw is that most of the trading company's are from Cyprus which, for me, is a big red flag...lol.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Cyprus? Stay tuned. They will have to move locations. They would be welcome on Howe Street where sleazebags from the world are welcome.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Banc De Binary is registered with the FSA in the United Kingdom. They are also in talks with the cftc (commodity futures trading commision) to register in the united states. I think plus 500 might also registered in United Kingdom

I like the way they get rid of the commisions the middleman charges by the traders becoming members of the exchange


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

IG Index is probably the biggest in the UK. They offer Spread Betting, CFD's and Binary Options. They also trade in the US as NADEX.

They have quite a history. Regulated by the FSA in the UK and publicly traded on the LSE. They have lots of information available across their sites.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

In general? No. 

For a particular one, perhaps, but seeing as you did not indicate which one you're referring to it is difficult to give an opinion.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

There is another type of exchange in the united states that was talked about on Yorba radio awhile back which many of the financial instutions dont want the the puplic to be able to trade & know about because it takes bussiness away from them. Do not know if Canadians can access this exchange ? The retail investor in the United States can. Stocks that are being bought on margin bids can be placed as to the interest the lender was willing to accept. The loans were somehow backed by the exchange. This exchange allows the investor to get a cheaper interest rate on the borrowed money for buying on margin & the lender to get a high interest rate on a product with a high credit rating.


----------



## jon_jakobsen (Jan 4, 2017)

*binary options*

I'm trading with binary options almost 2 years .I've been with a lot of companies,now I operate with Broker Official,a good reliable company with very good for the market payouts. I have a lot of fun trading binary options, you should try it.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

I think Tom Vu covers binary options in his wealth seminar.

“A lot of people will tell you, ‘Don’t come to the seminar. It’s a get-rich-quick plan.’ Well, tell them it is a get-rich-quick plan because life is too short to get rich slow.” - Tom Vu


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

TomB19 said:


> I think Tom Vu covers binary options in his wealth seminar.
> 
> “A lot of people will tell you, ‘Don’t come to the seminar. It’s a get-rich-quick plan.’ Well, tell them it is a get-rich-quick plan because life is too short to get rich slow.” - Tom Vu


 ... did he actually say that? LOL ... pretty tacky of how professional con artists can spin the truth.


----------



## TomB19 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes. If you watch the you tube clips, it's in there along with other timeless classics. I love Tom vu, but not for the reasons he would prefer.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Total scam. Look at the payout or the commission you pay. Like flipping a coin where you lose $1 or win 80 cents with a 50/50 chance.


----------



## stantistic (Sep 19, 2015)

*Binary options banned in Canada*

The information appears in today's issue of the Winnipeg Free Press. I don't have the computer skills to legally transfer it.


----------

